# Heart of the Matter 2019 babies



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Anna had 3 but lost one. I had to have the vet out to help.

Girl









Boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! Sorry you lost one.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sorry you lost one! Your remaining two are adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awwwe Lil Boer Go-tees


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I told myself beforehand I am not keeping any girls. But now I'm thinking of keeping 2 girls. I wish Anna's boy was a girl I love the spots on his head.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

So cute! Sorry about the one you lost


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute, sorry for the loss though.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks. This was Anna's first time having boys. This was her 3rd kidding. Her first she gave 1 girl. Her 2nd she gave 2 girls. I think it's funny how her 3rd she had triplets.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

New bottle baby. I got last night from a friend. His name is FERDINAND. Kids named him.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awwe. He has such a sweet looking face :inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cutie.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Cute fellow. Does he count in @Goat_Scout 's 2019 kidding thread?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are all adorable!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lyla had a boy and girl at 4:30am. This morning. All doing good. Will get pictures when I get out there again.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Boy








Girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

They are big. I needed to help her. I had to flip the boy. He was coming the right way just upside down.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great::wow::squishhighfive)

Very good work.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, congratulations! They're too cute especially your adopted boy. The newest twins look huge next to my tiny ND's ..you did great with the upside down buckling..I'm thinking..he didn't want to leave the warmth of momma so he rolled over like a kid not wanting to get up for school...lol.....I hope all the mommas are doing well too. Again congrats!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

They are big. What is surprising me is that Anna is letting Ferdinand stay in with her babies.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's fantastic ..good momma!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

She will not let him nurse but at least he has buddies to play with.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Stella ( she is only 6 month old. black and tan coonhound) is helping keep Ferdinand clean.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Congratulations. You must be exhausted. Great looking kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

I am tired. And this is just the start. I have 9 more to kid.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mary had a boy and girl at 10am this morning.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats! (woot)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That's an adorable pair! Congratulations!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Robin had a girl yesterday. She surpised me.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Beautiful girl.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Pretty little girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Allie had twins. But we lost the girl. The boy is going to be most likely a bottle baby. Mommy has tore trying to get out 2-11lbs babies out and her pelvic did not open very much.

Here is Axle ( 5 oz baby bottle for size comparison)


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is a chest view on him. Of course he had to move his head.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow you have some gorgeous babies so far!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Axle is first born from Chestnut my dappled buck.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

So Very Sorry you lost the doeling. What a handsome beefy boy though. I hope momma heals up well it sounds like she had a rough go. I hope she wasn't traumatized and will give you healthy little ones in the future.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I second what GoofyGoat said. And add that I sure hope it is not Chestnut causing the BIG kids!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

All my other that have kided are from Olaf and he throws big kids too. It was Allie. Her ligaments in the pelvic area to not lose up like they should have. I even did my feeding different this year because last year we had big babies too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss, but congrats on the cute buckling.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> All my other that have kided are from Olaf and he throws big kids too. It was Allie. Her ligaments in the pelvic area to not lose up like they should have. I even did my feeding different this year because last year we had big babies too.


Is Allie a first freshener? Maybe she'll loosen up with her subsequent kiddings. I don't know about goats, but humans are like that. Just thinking out loud... i hope she's doing better though!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Yes this was Allie first time.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Lucy first time mom. 3 girls.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

All doing goos this morning. I'm keeping a close eye on them in case I need the bottle feed one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nichole had 1 boy tonight. We are grafting Lucy's paint on the Nichole. So far she is taking her. Big boy will get better pictures tomorrow.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awww a lil buckling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A bunch of cuties!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good look with the fostering!


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is a couple little better pictures of the boy born last night.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nicole is taking the doeling as her own.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good looking buckling!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I am glad Nicole is taking the doeling. That sure makes life a little easier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Mia had 1 buck and 1 doe tonight.
The doe is the brown one.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Here is little better pictures of them this morning. The girl is Caramel And the boy is Smokey. I can't get over the colors. I guess my bucks dapples are strong. Mia is a Nubian.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat coloring!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Oreo had triplets 2 boys 1 girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations! :storkboy::storkboy::storkgirl:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, cute.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Super cute.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Dec 7, 2017)

Nora had a boy today. He is big.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, nice.


----------

